# Questions for our MAs



## Wattage (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a few questions for our lovely MA's here:

1. I want to get into make up artistry, but I only want to focus in a few areas (natural makeup, prom and wedding). It's not that I dont like wild colour and am not creative, I just don't want to focus my work in those areas. Do you see the market I have mentioned as viable?

2. If you apply for a MAC Pro card, or other pro discount cards, do you HAVE to have a MA certification from a school? What if you learned on your own through freelancing and opened your own company - which is what I plan to do. Do they recognize you as an MA from that?

TIA so much!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 5, 2006)

#1


Yes I definitely think you can market yourself in only certain areas. Just advertise for the areas you are most comfortable with. Advertise in local wedding mags. and Leave your cards in bridal shops in your area. etc. Same w. prom time I know an artist that makes flyers and leaves them in High schools and areas like that and says the first 25 (or however many you choose) ppl. that book prom makeup with him he does free. It encourages ppl. to call and even if the 1st 25 free are already taken alot of ppl. will still book w. you just so they know they have the appmnt. 

Also when I first started and was more into bridal makeup and wedding parties I went around to banquet halls,event organizers/planners, wedding planners and large hotels w. ballrooms and left lots of my cards w. all of the event coordinators. Whenever they have weddings,birthdays,etc they will usually give out a list to their client w. photgraphers,florists, hair dressers MU artists, etc. and the client will call and shop around w. the PPL on the list. Things like this will get your foot in the door and soon word of mouth will spread and you won't have to shop yourself around. 

Another good place to drop off portfolio,buisness cards  is hair salons Low and high end , because lots of ppl. might come for updo's and need recs. on MU artists. Especially if it is a hair only salon and if you make friends w. someone who works at the salon doing updo's they will usually always pass your name along!


#2

You do not have to have a MA certification from a school, but it is a lot harder to get a MAC PRO card if you are a freelancer (seems weird I know b/c FL's should get the discnt b4 anyone) but you need proof that you work in the industry. 
Go to www.MACPRO.Com and there is a list of all the different criteria that is accepted. I sent in (along w. the $35 usd fee and a photocopy of my Drivers License)a resume, a letter of recomendation from my boss, and one of my buisness cards. I think you only need 2 proofs but I wanted to be sure so that I wouldn't have to reapply!

 I hope all this helps you out! Just starting in this buisness is tough, because No one knows you yet, but after a while your good work and talent will speak louder advertisement for you than anything else and you will be booked constantly!


----------



## blanc. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Wow*

That was both informative and insprirational, thanks for that!


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 5, 2006)

Everyone has to start somewhere, whether it be with MU or anything else!!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_Everyone has to start somewhere, whether it be with MU or anything else!!_

 
Wow - thank you so much for the time you took to respond! You are very sweet. I am very excited by what you have said! You also have some great ideas on how to market myself. I am happy to hear that with a little hard work, I could possibly establish a small client base, which is what I am aiming for. 

Again, thank you ever so kindly. I look forward to starting my journey!


----------

